# New And Improved Http://www.fish-Forums.com



## aquatic-store.com (May 24, 2003)

Well we finally got our new board up http://www.fish-forums.com/board

this one is 100x better than our last one with many new additions like

-personal picture gallery

-ability to upload pics to posts

-web album with rating

-article section to upload your articles.

-Kudo section 

Shameless plug and hope to see some of you over there as well. 
Our old database could not be transfered over so we are starting from scratch on members and posts.

Thanks


----------



## dennx (Aug 11, 2004)

Any chance you'll be redesigning aquatic-store.com? Frames really are useless these days and just hurt a site by making the navigation harder than it needs to be. Frames also hurt your chance at getting up in your Google listing. Also, your shopping cart does not work on Safari for Mac OS X.


----------



## aquatic-store.com (May 24, 2003)

Our current shopping cart only supports frames.... BUT..... we are working on gettingup an alternative site that will be all sql based. It has been in the works for about 2 months and we are slowly doing everything. Problem is when we lost our last hard drive (long story) we lost our main database so we have to create and link over 20,000 items.

The new site will have much more pics as well as that is a huge complaint from customers!!


----------

